# Jekyll and Hyde (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yo, me here with another gem from the latest masterpiece we all know and love as Hauntcast :smoking:

Nope, this post is not the Keanu Reeves project, or even the del Toro flick coming up - this is a third J & H movie in our frightful futures!

This one will star Forest Whitaker and 50 Cent in the roles as the good doctor and his not so good other half. The flick is being written and directed by Abel Ferrara.

Look for this "contemporary" retelling of the legend to start shooting this summer.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1438180/

http://www.slashfilm.com/2009/05/13/another-jekyll-and-hyde-movie-gets-greenlit/


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I have no desire to see this pile. I don't know what makes rappers think they can act, when they can't even sing, or play an instrument. Very few have come off convincingly in a motion picture, and both their names start with the word "Ice."


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Aw, c'mon, my man - it could be just as "good" as one of my favorite Blaxlpo's of all time - Dr. Black, Mr. Hyde.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Knowing Forrest Whitaker's body of work, I sincerely doubt it will come off anywhere near as campy. Not intentionally, anyway.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a little more info regarding this J & H flick coming our way in the next year or so. We even have a preliminary teaser poster.

Warner Bros. Pictures has acquired domestic rights to Abel Ferrara's Jekyll and Hyde, starring Forest Whitaker and Curtis "50 Cent" Jackson.

As we already knew, Robert Louis Stevenson's story "The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde" will be contemporized and titled "Jekyll and Hyde."

Whitaker will star as the kindly Dr. Jekyll, who is described as "a rich doctor of great generosity who lives on the Upper East Side of Manhattan," while Fiddy will star as Mr. Hyde who is, as all good monster kids know, "a sadistic murderer with a reputation that strikes fear in to the hearts of people throughout New York." Peter Utterson, Dr. Jekyll's lawyer and friend, investigates the mystery of who Hyde is and why he is the sole beneficiary of Jekyll's will.......

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/18137

I always think the J&H story lends itself to updating and twists, so as we joked in earlier posts, I will keep an open mind and see what comes of it.


----------

